# VB6 - Peer-to-peer with Winsock control



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Ok, what I want to do is use the exact same compiled EXE to have Computer A and Computer B send and recieve data from each other *without any server-type intervention; straight from one machine to the other*. It doesn't appear that I can do this with either TCP/IP _or_ UDP. Can anyone help me with this, example, tip, pointer, tutorial...

Thanks,

EDIT: Basically what it comes down to is can I send & recieve on the same port?? And if not, how can I have it so that 3+ machines can all SendData with having to relay through a server, or something.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

I have posted a few small tutorials on these forums to do things like this.

I learned from www.vbworld.com but the site has been updated to go to the VB-World archive and search for Winsock, they have a great tutorial.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Thanks DJ, I'll check that out.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

No worries.


----------

